# Which fragrance gets you the most compliments?



## teb (Sep 8, 2008)

Which fragrance gets you the most compliments?

For me it's Thierry Mugler "Alien", men love it.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 8, 2008)

Anna Sui-Doll Face. I get lots of compliments when I have that on.

Then again when I put my perfume on I practicaly drench myself in it so there's no wonder it catches people's attention


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 8, 2008)

I've only worn it a couple of times but it gets everyone's attention, Gucci by Gucci. Its more of night scent but i only spritz once if i use it for day time. It's very strong! I also get tons of compliments on Glow by Jlo, i know its a celebrity perfume and most people are surprised when i say what it is.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 8, 2008)

Fantasy by Britney Spears or Heavenly by Victoria Secret.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Out of all the perfumes I wear, I get complimented on J-Lo's Live.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine is Thierry Mugler's Alien too!!

I also get a lot of compliments on Dior's Pure Poison.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 8, 2008)

Provocative Woman by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## Andi (Sep 8, 2008)

I have never gotten a compliment on my fragrances before...that means I either have crappy smelling ones (which I donÂ´t think) or people just never say anything

My fiancÃ© has only told me once that he likes DKNY Be Delicious, he actually took my half-full bottle with him overseas so he can smell it whenever heÂ´d miss me. And he didnÂ´t even buy me a new one for replacement! haha


----------



## BeachBarbie (Sep 8, 2008)

Chanel's Coco


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have gotten compliments the most on my scent when I wear Romance by Ralph Lauren, or Vera Wang the fragrance. Both are quite feminine smells, and it's generally men that have made comments!


----------



## seymour5000 (Sep 9, 2008)

You have to get a bit close as it's a light sent but the one all the guys ask about is:

I Love Love by Moschino.


----------



## AimeeCD (Sep 9, 2008)

ANything CHanel!


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 9, 2008)

My most asked about perfume was definitely Kors by Michael Kors, which is now only brought out in limited editions, damn them.

Nowadays, its a mix between Viva La Juicy (girls) and Vanille Apbricot by Comptoir Sud Pacifique (guys)


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 9, 2008)

I think for me it would be gucci 2 by gucci, or miss cherie by dior.

I've been told I smell like lollies sweet things, which is why they liked to work with me! haha, that was a girl that said that actually..

I think the scents I listed have a berryish fruity, sharp smell to them that people like.

I don't think I've had a guy comment, I usually just have them stand close and inhale. (A little creepy?)


----------



## magosienne (Sep 9, 2008)

lol Rosie, sounds like you're dealing drugs !!





I never really got a compliment on my perfume, but sometimes i got asked what i was wearing, and it's always been when i'm wearing Beyond Paradize by EstÃ©e Lauder. I guess it's because it's not sold at Sephora (Boo!) and it's by far the most popular store for perfumes. So i always add where people can get it.


----------



## vesna (Sep 9, 2008)

I most often wear Paul Smith Floral which I love and I get quite a lot of compliments on it. My boyfriend loves it too. He always mentions how nice I smell when I have it on.


----------



## jmaui02 (Sep 9, 2008)

I get compliments when i wear Gucci Envy me. My friends started buying this perfume.


----------



## lauren84 (Sep 9, 2008)

Viva la juicy has gotten me 2 comments from men in 3 days (since I got it)!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vesna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I most often wear Paul Smith Floral which I love and I get quite a lot of compliments on it. My boyfriend loves it too. He always mentions how nice I smell when I have it on. i wear that too!!


----------



## McRubel (Sep 9, 2008)

I always get compliments on Cacharel's Amor Amor. Strangers will ask me what I'm wearing.



It's a really pretty, sexy scent.


----------



## vesna (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wear that too!! Isn't it lovely? I first started wearing it when I got it for Christmas last year and it's been my signature scent ever since.


----------



## crapola (Sep 10, 2008)

guys comment the most when i wear cool water for women (my favorite though is light blue)


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 10, 2008)

I get the most compliments when I'm wearing something fruity like Bath and Body Works midnight pomegranate body splash or something oceany like Light Blue or Elizabeth Arden Mediterranean. Very common scents




.


----------



## katyara (Sep 13, 2008)

Tropical Passionfruit from Bath &amp; Body works.


----------



## ling07 (Sep 13, 2008)

BLV Blue and Tommy Girl


----------



## AmyLyn (Sep 20, 2008)

From guys it is Heavenly by Victoria Secret, with woman, they seem to love the Very Irresistible Summer for some reason. Of course, I happen to love that too.. LOL I just got a sample of Absolutely Irresistible this week and my DH LOVES it on me so that will be my fall/winter fragrance this year I think.


----------



## esha (Sep 20, 2008)

J.Lo Still


----------



## Shelley (Oct 1, 2008)

Elizabeth Arden Fifth Avenue.


----------



## ladygirl99 (Oct 4, 2008)

I get Compliments when I where these Nina by Nina ricci, Coco Chanel mademoiselle, Juicy couture, Amazing Grace philosophy, Angel by Thierry Mugler, Aquolina pink sugar, Tocca Florence, clinique Happy, miss dior cherie, Micheal By Micheal Kors. And Bath &amp; body too many to Name. OMG lol I guess I have good Body chemistry people Love Anything I wear lol, I need to get a check from the perfume retailers rofl.


----------



## PurpleTai (Oct 4, 2008)

I get by far the most compliments when I wear Elizabeth Arden's Red Door. Strangely, several people that know the scent have argued with me that that's not what I was wearing. Very weird! *lol*


----------



## blueangel1023 (Oct 4, 2008)

When I wear Burberry Brit or Lancome Hypnose, I get compliments off that.


----------



## broooke (Oct 4, 2008)

Coco and Chance by Chanel


----------



## fawp (Oct 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ladygirl99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I get Compliments when I where these Nina by Nina ricci, Coco Chanel mademoiselle, Juicy couture, Amazing Grace philosophy, Angel by Thierry Mugler, Aquolina pink sugar, Tocca Florence, clinique Happy, miss dior cherie, Micheal By Micheal Kors. And Bath &amp; body too many to Name. OMG lol I guess I have good Body chemistry people Love Anything I wear lol, I need to get a check from the perfume retailers rofl. I'm the same way; fragrances always smell really good on me. I get the most compliments on CHANEL's Coco Mademoiselle, Victoria's Secret's Amber Romance, Givenchy's Hot Coulture, and Britney Spears' Curious and Fantasy.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Oct 5, 2008)

Clinique Happy Heart. apparently I was the only one who wore it back in my college, so whenever my friends smell Happy Heart in class room or elevator, they always said "Oh, Inan was here...LOL"


----------



## Anthea (Oct 5, 2008)

I've only ever had one compliment, it was from a waitress and I was wearing Chanel's Allure.


----------



## Missindependent (Oct 6, 2008)

I am so glad that I found this site





I am trying to become "that girl".

I get the most compliments with Hanae Mori, pink butterfly

I am looking for a new fall scent.


----------



## GillT (Oct 6, 2008)

Lolita Lempicka. Never really got compliments on my perfume before this. I think I created a fews fans.


----------



## Xexuxa (Oct 7, 2008)

I get compliments when I wear Urban Decays perfume oil in Pistol. They don't make it anymore, but I have 2 back ups. I also get compliments when I wear "L De Lolita Lempicka"


----------



## igor (Oct 7, 2008)

Diorrissimmo by Christian Dior--it has a strong lily of the valley note--I `ve been told once by some unfamiliar guy that this smell is like a fatal weapon or something like that

Diorrissimmo by Christian Dior--it has a strong lilly of the valley note--I `ve been told once by some unfamiliar guy that this smell is like a fatal weapon or something like that (don`t remember his exact words)


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anna Sui-Doll Face. I get lots of compliments when I have that on.Then again when I put my perfume on I practicaly drench myself in it so there's no wonder it catches people's attention





I agree, I've gotten highly complimented for Anna Sui, but I think I used Dolly Girl. But her perfume bottles are so adorable. 
I've recently gotten complimented when I wore Dancing Waters fragrance products by Bath and Body Works. Smells SO good.


----------



## Bexy (Oct 7, 2008)

Curious by Britney Spears is the one that I always get compliments on. It is a little embarrasing having to tell them it is Britney Spears but everyone seems to love it on me.

That and Amazing Grace by Philosophy.


----------



## chichi (Oct 7, 2008)

i love red door and beauty by adren


----------



## missambitions (Oct 8, 2008)

for me it's been clinique happy (haha what an old school fragrance)..i never realized how strong it is..just 1 or 2 sprays is enough for my neck and wrists..oh and bbw pearberry body splash..i've been told i smell like a now and later..haha


----------



## BelleBeryl (Oct 12, 2008)

_Compliments I got with_

_Champs Elysees - Guerlain_

_Passion - Elizabeth Taylor_

_Tresor - Lancome_

_White Diamonds - Elizabeth Taylor _

_Addict - Dior_

_I use perfume 24/7 _

_and all my coats are fragrant!_


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *missambitions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for me it's been clinique happy (haha what an old school fragrance)..i never realized how strong it is..just 1 or 2 sprays is enough for my neck and wrists..oh and bbw pearberry body splash..i've been told i smell like a now and later..haha My mom has a lifetime supple of bbw pearberry stuff




. I love the smell, but don't use it because the scent seems to disappear after a few minutes on me. 
I've been wearing Gucci Eau de Parfum II a lot lately and I've received a few compliments on it.


----------



## Pinkmartini (Oct 14, 2008)

Givenchy Very Irresistible and Hanae Mori Butterfly get me the most compliments. In fact, the gay male receptionist at my workplace has said that the smell of Very Irrestible is enough to turn him straight!! haha


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 14, 2008)

Chanel No.5 got me a lot of compliments when I nabbed a squirt from my friend's bottle


----------



## fiji (Oct 19, 2008)

i got a compliment from my mom when I was wearing inner grace from philosophy for the first time


----------



## iVuDang (Oct 19, 2008)

Kenneth Cole Reaction


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 20, 2008)

Escadas Collection. It was made for me.


----------



## chocobon (Oct 21, 2008)

YSL Elle and CH by Carolina Hererra!


----------



## KhloFlo (Oct 28, 2008)

My signature perfume is J'Adore by Dior...everyone always says it reminds them of me. It is more of a night scent though so I don't wear it everyday. My everyday perfume is Victoria's Secret Angels collection. I wore Divine for years, and about two years ago switched to Desire. Heavenly is the most popular, but I never cared for it much. I like wearing scents that not everyone has or is familiar with. Then you get the 'what are you wearing??' I get compliments by girls and guys on Desire. I love that perfume..


----------



## tinktink22 (Oct 28, 2008)

i ALWAYS get compliments on GAP So Pink. And I didnt even buy it cuz of the smell. I bought it because it was the only thing that could mask cigarette smoke in an instant. And then it just grew on me lol!!!!!


----------



## purpleRain (Nov 15, 2008)

When I wear Jean Paul Gaultier Classique eau de parfum, I get the most compliments.

I love that one.


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Nov 16, 2008)

elle by YSL


----------



## dat_nana (Oct 9, 2010)

BBW Japanese Cherry Blossom

all the men love it on me..


----------



## leighlee (Oct 9, 2010)

RALPH it is!!


----------



## leighlee (Oct 9, 2010)

My Bath &amp; Body works lotions &amp; sprays!!


----------



## cinderella (Oct 12, 2010)

Organza Indecence


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 22, 2010)

I would say Bond No. 9 High Line and Chanel eau de Tendre


----------



## divadoll (Oct 23, 2010)

I always get compliments with Chanel Chance (original) and Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## lipstickmomma (Nov 15, 2010)

clinique happy heart

ralph lauren in blue bottle

gap so pink


----------



## kimzstyles (Nov 15, 2010)

Estee llauder pleasures!!!x


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 16, 2010)

Egyptian Blend Love ( its a perfume oil)


----------



## akathegnat (Nov 16, 2010)

Ralph Lauren HOT

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## imonabhaute (Nov 16, 2010)

Chanel No 19

YSL Opium


----------

